# 2011 billing sheets for new cardiology codes



## pbarrera (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi to all

does anyone have their billing sheets done for the new year? Could i please have a copy of them to see how to set them up?   Thank you
email is bxgal@ptd.net


----------



## scooke (Dec 23, 2010)

*Billing Sheets*

HI did you ever get a new billing 2011 Cardiology billing sheet I'm having the same problem?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## pbarrera (Dec 23, 2010)

no i am still waiting for a reply if u get one could you pls email to me and if i do i will email to you bxgal@ptd.net


----------



## smw1001 (Dec 31, 2010)

*2011 cardiac cath/interventional billing sheets*

  I'm a new member to AAPC. Can anyone email me samples of their billing sheets for cardiac cath/interventional procedures? Would also be interested in peripheral vascular studies and cardiac electrophysiology.  My email address is smwade1001@yahoo.com

Thanks  Sylvia


----------



## Erica_42 (Dec 14, 2012)

*new cardiologist code sheets*

Hi to ALL

Do anyone have a copy of the new code sheets for cardiologist specialist? If so would you please send me a copy to ericalkd@yahoo.com. 
Thank you in advance.

 Erica


----------

